# Follow Up On DIY Retina Lock



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

I've ordered in some red fiber optics for the Retina Lock. SoI don't get it confused with my sight pin. 
Works very well.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks cool. Details?


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

I took a level encasement like the on in the picture on the bottom of my pendulum sight, Drilled a small hole in the end of it. Had a carbon arrow (damaged) cot if at 3" or so. Found a white cap insert that fit perfectly. What are the odds? Took the fiber, slightly lit the end, as mushroom effect. Put it thru the hole and heated the fiber up with a blow dryer and painted it black so when you look into it all you see is the glow. At 30 yards my shot groups went from softballs to tennis balls.


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Pardon the typos, its late😀


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

That looks like it should work just fine as long as it is solid on the riser and is aligned correctly. 

Mitch


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree. It's aligned perfectly and is very solid. Keeping it in the tennis ball range at 30 yds


----------



## redstorm24 (Jul 16, 2014)

how did you attach it to the riser?


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

There were two tapped out holes existing in my Bowtech Invasion. Made install a breeze


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I just wonder. Have you think about mount it inside the sight window in the top portion?


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Turns out it's in a good spot in my sight window. I had stroke in my right eye last year (What are the odds?) Partially blind now. It's taken a while, but i can shoot pretty descent.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Interesting! thats definitely the first diy i've seen like it.


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Necessity is the Mother of all inventions!


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

An actual Retina Lock (and Anchor Sight) has much smaller images with magnification. This makes them a lot more accurate and revealing of misalignment. That said, if its working for you, awesome


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Fair enough. I shall call it my "Doohickey"😁


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Longlost said:


> An actual Retina Lock (and Anchor Sight) has much smaller images with magnification. This makes them a lot more accurate and revealing of misalignment. That said, if its working for you, awesome





Just One said:


> Fair enough. I shall call it my "Doohickey"


Adjusting the "accuracy" on this one would be as simple as changing the length of the tube. 

I'm not sure if you can officially use that name, but I like it. 

I might have to play around with building a one of these, if for nothing more than a good training tool. 

Mitch


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Mitch that you'll find any length past 3" won't much change the center point on this Doohickey 😁 I think i've created a masterpiece. Toot-toot


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me know how it works for ya Mitch.

Jim


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Just One said:


> Fair enough. I shall call it my "Doohickey"&#55357;&#56833;





Longlost said:


> An actual Retina Lock (and Anchor Sight) has much smaller images with magnification. This makes them a lot more accurate and revealing of misalignment. That said, if its working for you, awesome





practice-more said:


> Adjusting the "accuracy" on this one would be as simple as changing the length of the tube.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can officially use that name, but I like it.
> 
> ...


Call it a "Looky-Loo".

:wink:


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

I like Looky-Loo as well


----------



## mnixon2213 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you leave the fluid in the level? also did you drill both ends and thread the fiber thru? Thanks


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

mnixon2213 said:


> Did you leave the fluid in the level? also did you drill both ends and thread the fiber thru? Thanks


Yep, I'm curious about this as well. Any chance you can explain the level / arrow attachment again? 

Two other questions: 

1) Do you have any options to adjust it? Or is it stuck in one place? 

2) How much does it deflect if you torque the bow?


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

It will adjust up and down rather easily, (just a matter of loosening the set screw) as far as left to right, on my Invasion the riser is flat so i had to shim the front side to get it centered with the thickness of 220 sand paper. 
As far as any movement, it will detect any slight torquing of the bow. 
I'll post some pictures on the pieces i used at a later time.
Jim


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

I have also tried to come up with something like this and never got around to it... Looks good man!


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, it helps me settle my anchor point and eliminates torquing. I think that with time it will help in muscle memory


----------



## styk (Apr 7, 2010)

Just One said:


> Turns out it's in a good spot in my sight window. I had stroke in my right eye last year (What are the odds?) Partially blind now. It's taken a while, but i can shoot pretty descent.


Glad things are working out. I was on a medication this spring and my right eye vision went funny. Stopped the meds but the vision never fully recovered. As my boss would say, always gotta look for the positive side of any situation. I am left eye dominate, might have something to do with being left handed by forced to switch when I started school. Teachers had some funny ideas back then. Anyways, used this situation to switch to a left hand bow. 29 years shooting right handed, was nice to shoot without worrying about the other eye taking over. I look forward to more details on your doo-hickey.


----------



## cholt1986 (Sep 19, 2012)

With the retina lock, is there no need for a sight level? I am very curious about these. I am trying to find more info on it. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

cholt1986 said:


> With the retina lock, is there no need for a sight level? I am very curious about these. I am trying to find more info on it. Any help is appreciated.


The sight level is still important to keep the bow vertical. This is one of the major causes of left/right misses. Any cant of the bow (rotating the bow as seen from looking at the bow from behind) moves the sight left or right, out of alignment over top of the arrow. The level, when set up properly, will eliminate this. 

The second cause of left/right misses is torquing the bow and that is what is addressed by the retina lock. When you torque the bow (rotating the bow as seen from looking straight down from above) you move the sight left or right causing left/right misses. You also induce lateral nock travel and if torqued enough, you can derail the string. 

What the retina lock does is show you if you are torquing the bow. From a shooter's perspective, it is hard to "see" if you are torquing the bow just by looking at the bow. The retina lock gives a visual indication of whether you and the bow are properly aligned. 

The retinal lock can also be used somewhat like a peep; however, I think they are still best used with a peep sight, otherwise it is possible to torque the bow and be off anchor, in a way that still makes the retina lock line up. 

Mitch


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

How about a "what-cha-ma-call-it. That's pretty long, scratch that.
I love seeing the DIY stuff. And if it helps your accuracy, so be it. Hats off to ya...
Too Much Fun


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Good stuff Mitch. You definitely peaked my attention on coming up with a solution as to where i can put my level bubble. Its installed on the bottom of my
pendulum sight. But I
cant see it because of my blind spot. I have noticed that I do not keep it vertical. So that's not a good thing at all! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Updated photo's. Switched out green for red on DIY retina lock


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Just One said:


> Updated photo's. Switched out green for red on DIY retina lock


----------



## cholt1986 (Sep 19, 2012)

practice-more said:


> The sight level is still important to keep the bow vertical. This is one of the major causes of left/right misses. Any cant of the bow (rotating the bow as seen from looking at the bow from behind) moves the sight left or right, out of alignment over top of the arrow. The level, when set up properly, will eliminate this.
> 
> The second cause of left/right misses is torquing the bow and that is what is addressed by the retina lock. When you torque the bow (rotating the bow as seen from looking straight down from above) you move the sight left or right causing left/right misses. You also induce lateral nock travel and if torqued enough, you can derail the string.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation I appreciate it


----------

